# Warme Primaloftjacke



## leFafnir (27. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche eine wirkliche warme Primaloftjacke. Leider geben die meisten Hersteller/ Shops nichtmehr die Füllmengen an. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Hauptsächlich eher zum Sitzen/Pause, oder an extrem kalten Tagen als Midlayer gedacht.

Danke


----------



## decay (27. November 2022)

Patagonia Nano Puff is mehr oder weniger die Referenz imho.
Find ich zum (Trail)-Biken aber ungeeignet, dachte mal bei -13 das wär genau das richtige, hab mich totgeschwitzt.
Gibt ja auch extra bike-spezifische Primaloft Jacken, keine Ahnung was die so können.

Find die Specialized Trail Alpha extrem gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (27. November 2022)

Bin mit Haglöfs unterwegs und zufrieden 





						V series Mimic Hood Men | True Black | Aktivitäten | Bergsport | Parkas | Winterjacken | Aktivitäten | Herren | Bergsport | Isolationsjacken | Isolationsjacken | Jacken | Haglöfs
					

Unsere Mimic Hood der V-Serie ist mit Mimic Platinum gefüllt, einem hochleistungsfähigen synthetischen Isolationsmaterial. Es enthält auch Graphen, das die Körperwärme leitet und im gesamten Kleidungsstück verteilt. Das Modell ist mit einem atmungsaktiven Material mit hervorragender...



					www.haglofs.com


----------



## Florent29 (27. November 2022)

Ich habe eine Endura Pro SL Primaloft II - ist aber nicht megadick und eher für Rennrad oder XC, dementsprechend aero/enganliegend und gut belüftet.

Also eher nichts für deine Anforderungen.


----------



## Ji-won (27. November 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich eher zum Sitzen/Pause, oder an extrem kalten Tagen als Midlayer gedacht.


Wenn hauptsächlich Sitzen/Pause, dann absolut die Nano Puff. Dafür (und fürs Bikepacking) hatte ich sie mir dieses Jahr gekauft und bin nach den ersten kälteren Abenden draußen sehr, sehr zufrieden. Das war letztes Jahr noch unangenehmes Gefriere.

Ansonsten soll Polartech auch viel können, das kenn ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## schaaf-ww (27. November 2022)

Falls auch ne Weste reicht kannst du dir mal die Northface Thermoball ansehen


----------



## Cyborg (27. November 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> an extrem kalten Tagen


Bei -40 C ? 🥶


----------



## polo (28. November 2022)

da hilft nur 1kg kunstfaser: https://www.hellyhansen.com/en_us/odin-lifa-pro-belay-jacket-63108


----------



## leFafnir (28. November 2022)

Es geht mir um eine wirklich warme Jacke. Habe eine Northfacke Thermoball und eine von Terex + Fließjacke. Bei Pausen im Van, Biwak etc. kühle ich extrem aus. Bin da stark verfroren. Die Jacke sollte deutlich über der Füllmenge 100 Gramm Primaloft pro Quadratmeter. Leider ist diese Füllmenge eben fast nirgends angegeben. Die Jacken die ich besitze liegen bei 40 -50 Gr. ca.
Daune ist keine Alternative.

Brauche keine Gorotex oder sonstige Wasserfeste Beschichtung drauf.


----------



## Batman (28. November 2022)

+1 für die Patagonia.
 Ich schwitze beim Hochfahren ziemlich und frier dann in den Pausen oder den Abfahren.
Hab mir die Jacke dann hauptsächlich wegen des geringen Packmasses gekauft bin aber von der Wärmeleistung schwer beeindruckt. Seit dem immer dabei ( ok, wenn Du bei zweistelligen Minusgraden ohne Bewegung in der Kälte stehst, hilft die auch nur bedingt..)


----------



## Cyborg (29. November 2022)

Ich kann trollveggen Primaloft100 weiterempfehlen. Es ist aber sehr schwierig irgendeine Jacke zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht weiß bei welchen Temperaturen die getragen werden soll. https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/trollveggen/trollveggen-primaloft100-zip-hood-ms/

Warum eigentlich keine Daunen Jacke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (29. November 2022)

Wollt ich auch sagen, solangs trocken bleibt und man kein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Tierwohl hat find ich die Daune auch kuschliger.
Aber zB die Nano Puff und ne gleichschwere Daunenjacke unterscheiden sich jetzt auch nicht so sehr.


----------



## polo (29. November 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Leider ist diese Füllmenge eben fast nirgends angegeben.


bei vernünftigen herstellern sollte das immer angegeben werden. etwa

nano puff oben 60g/m²
norrona oben hat's sogar im namen
houdini mit 100
montane mit 100 / 60
gewisse korrelation gewicht - futter gibt's ja auch noch. für die wärmeleistung sind dann aber noch etwa zu berücksichtigen: art der füllung (gibt ja drölf primalofts), g/m² mischungen, kammern, durchgenäht j/n, außen- und innenmaterial...


----------



## leFafnir (29. November 2022)

Habe mit Daunenjacken und vor allem deren Pflege schlechte Erfahrungen.


----------



## xrated (30. November 2022)

Daune verträgt nur keine Nässe.

Suche mal nach 3 in 1 Skijacken, die sind billig und so warm das ich die noch nie anhatte.
Null atmungsaktiv aber braucht man beim sitzen ja nicht.


----------



## Hillcruiser (30. November 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Bin mit Haglöfs unterwegs und zufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich hab auch eine Spire Mimic Kapuzenjacke, aber zum Biken ist das nix; viel zu warm für aktiven Sport.
Auch im Winter bin ich eher Fan von 1-2 Funktionsschichten und dann ne ordentliche Windstopperjacke drüber... damit klappts bei mir gut bis -15 Grad


----------



## pib (30. November 2022)

Ja richtig.

Der TE sucht doch eine Jacke für


> Hauptsächlich eher zum Sitzen/Pause



Ich habe die Jacke immer dabei, sobald es Spätherbst wird. Am Gipfelkreuz bin ich froh wenn ich sie hab. Oft auch auf den ersten Metern der Abfahrt. Dann wieder in den Rücksack damit. Hab die Jacke jetzt schon 7 Jahre und top zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (30. November 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Habe mit Daunenjacken und vor allem deren Pflege schlechte Erfahrungen.


Zum Rumsitzen sind Daunenjacken unschlagbar, da kommt keine Primaloft ran, auch die oben zitierte Haglöfs nicht (für 450 E  gibt's übrigens die sehr warme Mountain Equipment Sigma Daunenjacke).

In meiner Erfahrung gibt es bei ähnlich schweren Daunen- und Primaloftjacken etwa 10 Grad Unterschied in der Komforttemperatur. Eine Primaloftjacke mit etwa 400g geht bis +10 Grad, eine Daunenjacke mit 400g bis knapp über 0. Eine 600g Primaloft funktioniert bis 0 Grad, darunter braucht es einen Pullover. Eine ähnlich schwere Daunenjacke geht bis etwa -10 Grad ohne extra Wärmeschicht, darunter braucht es einen Fleece. Alles in leichter Bewegung, zum Rumsitzen bei 0 Grad brauche ich auch unter die wärmere Daunenjacke einen Fleece.

Wenn man mit einer Daunenjacke etwas pfleglich umgeht, muss man sie auch extrem selten (nie  ) waschen. Es reicht oft den Kragen/Armbündchen mit etwas flüssigem Waschmittel und feuchtem Tuch zu reinigen. Und halten tun die auch ewig, meine sind 10-20 Jahre alt und kein Deut müde .

Primaloftjacken sind toll für feuchte oder dreckige Verhältnisse, für deine Anwendung wäre eine Daunenjacke viel geeigneter.


----------



## Cyborg (30. November 2022)

Macro Puff oder DAS Parka


----------



## einfach11 (1. Dezember 2022)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Endura Pro SL Primaloft II - ist aber nicht megadick und eher für Rennrad oder XC, dementsprechend aero/enganliegend und gut belüftet.
> 
> Also eher nichts für deine Anforderungen.


die gibt es auch in XXL, die Northwave Teile fallen alle recht klein aus, XL wird hier niemanden passen denke ich, da macht es immer Sinn zu XXL zu greifen.


----------



## Florent29 (1. Dezember 2022)

einfach11 schrieb:


> die gibt es auch in XXL, die Northwave Teile fallen alle recht klein aus, XL wird hier niemanden passen denke ich, da macht es immer Sinn zu XXL zu greifen.


Ähm...Endura, nicht Northwave.

Und ich bin 1.89 m groß und trage Größe M bei der Jacke, soooo schlimm ist es also nicht.


----------



## schlonser (1. Dezember 2022)

Wie Polo schon sagte, alles mit „Belay“ im Namen oder Beschreibung ist sehr warm für im Gebirge rumstehen mit wenig Bewegung. 
Lass dich nicht verunsichern mit Primaloft vs. Daune, hab beides und kaufe letzteres nicht mehr, die Daunten machen nur Sinn wenn’s ums letzte bisschen Packmass geht. Ach wenn das hier wieder zu Grundsatzdiskussionen und Grabenkämpfen führt. 
Guck dich mal bei RAB und Montane um, die Icarus hätte ich mir als Nächstes geholt. Vor allem wenn’s nicht preislich durch die Decke gehen soll.


----------



## soulslight (1. Dezember 2022)

ORTOVOX SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET M | Isolationsjacken
					

ORTOVOX Isolationsjacken SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET M. Verstärkung vom schwarzen Schaf: Als WÄRMSTE ISOLATIONSJACKE macht die SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET für




					www.ortovox.com
				



keine Daune, kein Plastik, superwarm

Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2022)

relativ robuste Daunenjacke, hat nen Beutel in der Innentasche und lässt sich relativ klein verpacken. Ist nicht die Leichteste, aber laut OutdoorCrunch und dem dortigen subjektiven Empfinden mit T-Shirt darunter für bis zu -13 Grad:

Arc'teryx Thorum AR








						Thorium AR Hoody Herren
					

Universell einsetzbare Daunen-Hoody, die durch ihr robustes Obermaterial und eine Füllung aus Graugansdaunen mit einer Bauschkraft von 750 cuin besticht. Als warme mittlere Bekleidungsschicht oder solo getragen der ideale Begleiter an kühlen, trockenen Tagen. Daunen-Modelle: Daunenisolierte...



					www.arcteryx.com
				











						Best Arc'teryx Jackets: Temp ratings & more (Full Guide)
					

SummaryAlways start with Arc'teryx's very own Jacket finder tool: https://arcteryx.com/shop/jacket-finder It's difficult to summarize this giant article, but if you're looking for some quick answers, here you go. Best Arc'teryx Insulated Jackets  Full table: Insulated Jackets: Temperature...




					outdoorcrunch.com


----------



## decay (1. Dezember 2022)

Ghost Whisperer beste, eh klar 

Allerdings auch nicht brutal warm, aber beste Jacke für mich. Warm und man merkt nichtmal, dass man sie anhat.
Hab meine für 140 Euro geschossen.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (2. Dezember 2022)

Mag auch keine Daune.

War Skinfit schon?






						Gefütterte Jacken für optimale Isolation von Skinfit
					

Hier findest du Gefütterte Jacken für optimale Isolationz von Skinfit. Entdecke unser vielfältiges Angebot und lass dich von höchster Qualität überzeugen!




					www.skinfit.eu
				




Verwenden 100 - 130g Primaloft Füllung.
Bin selbst sehr verfroren und hab die Scudo Sarotla als Gipfeljacke und beim Abfahren beim Skitouren. Aber natürlich die Damenversion. Die Jacke ist ein Traum. Super warm, winddicht, wasserdicht, abriebfest und angemessen leicht. Lässt sich gut im Rucksack verstauen.

Hier der Herrenlink:








						Sarotla Jacke
					

Diese warme Jacke mit Kapuze enthält einen wasserdichten 2-Lagen-Oberstoff und eine isolierende PrimaLoft® Gold Insulation Wattierung für kalte Pistentage und Skitouren. Der integrierte Sturmschal sorgt für zusätzliche Wärme.




					www.skinfit.eu
				




Ortovox kann ich auch empfehlen, hab da einige Jacken und Westen, aber eher in Richtung bewegungsintensiv.


----------



## Cyborg (2. Dezember 2022)

soulslight schrieb:


> ORTOVOX SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET M | Isolationsjacken
> 
> 
> ORTOVOX Isolationsjacken SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET M. Verstärkung vom schwarzen Schaf: Als WÄRMSTE ISOLATIONSJACKE macht die SWISSWOOL ZINAL JACKET für
> ...


Beste Jacken 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (2. Dezember 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Beste Jacken 👍


Ja, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man als Mann mit Barthaar die Jacken mit den glatten Stoffen nimmt. Die anderen sind nicht wirklich robust in Bezug auf Reibung.
Gruß


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Ghost Whisperer beste, eh klar
> 
> Allerdings auch nicht brutal warm, aber beste Jacke für mich. Warm und man merkt nichtmal, dass man sie anhat.
> Hab meine für 140 Euro geschossen.



Nicht zu verachten ist die Montbell Plasma wenn es um das Wärme/Gewichtsverhältnis geht:


			https://euro.montbell.com/products/disp.php?p_id=2301381
		



			https://euro.montbell.com/products/disp.php?p_id=2301257


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2022)

soulslight schrieb:


> http://https:/www.ortovox.com/de-de/shop/herren/p212674-isolationsjacken-swisswool-zinal-jacket-mkeine Daune, kein Plastik, superwarm
> 
> Gruß





Cyborg schrieb:


> Beste Jacken 👍



Kann mal einer erklären was an der Ortovox Jacke so unglaublich gut sein soll?
Was ist mit Superwarm gemeint, gibt es hierzu paar subjektive Zahlen?

Ich kenne vergleichsweise als Synthetic-Isolation nur Coreloft in der Atom LT und AR von Arc'teryx.
In der AR sind 120 g/m² Coreloft enthalten. Gewicht der Jacke liegt bei ca. 475gr, damit fast 200gr leichter als die Ortovox. In Bezug auf Listenpreis liegt diese auch 100€ unter der Ortovox.

Die Atom AR geht bei mir ungefähr bis -5 Grad mit T-Shirt darunter, wenn trocken und windstill.
Die Thorium AR (Daune) schlägt die Atom AR in Sachen Wärme/Gewicht deutlich. Mit der Thorium bewege ich mich im zweistelligen Minusbereich. 

Das zeigt das zumindest Coreloft (ähnlich Primaloft) keine Chance gegen Daune hat, wenn es um Wärme/Gewichtverhältnis hat. Synthetik hat natürlich andere Vorteile.

Sowohl Coreloft als auch Daune kommt bei mir beim Mountainbiken NICHT zum Einsatz. Ich nutze beim Biken für Isolation meistens immer nur Polartec Alpha Fleece. Reicht mir völlig für kurze Pausen. Bei -10 Grad fahre ich eh kein Rad mehr und generell campe ich auch nicht wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin. Hängt also wie immer stark von den Anforderungen ab.

Wenn man es mit Wärme/Gewicht auf die Spitze treiben will dann sollte man sich die Montbell Plasma anschauen, wahrscheinlich gibt es da wenig bis nichts besseres..


----------



## soulslight (3. Dezember 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Kann mal einer erklären was an der Ortovox Jacke so unglaublich gut sein soll?
> Was ist mit Superwarm gemeint, gibt es hierzu paar subjektive Zahlen?
> 
> Ich kenne vergleichsweise als Synthetic-Isolation nur Coreloft in der Atom LT und AR von Arc'teryx.
> ...


Spannend deine Fragen und deine Ausführungen im Zusammenhang mit der Frage des TE.
Also, der TE möchte eine möglichst warme Jacke haben, aber keine Daune. Soweit erstmal. Zusätzlich gibt er an, dass ihm die meisten Kunstfaserjacken zu dünn gefüttert sind. Ok.
Er bekommt von Usern hier Vorschläge für wärmere Jacken. Gut.
Da wir in einer Zeit leben in der man sich Gedanken darüber machen kann weniger Kunststoffe zu verwenden, da die Jacke ja auch irgendwann aussortiert wird.
Und genau da stellt Ortovox und mittlerweile auch Ziener eine Alternative zur Verfügung mit einer Fütterung aus Schafwollflies.
Da ist es doch völlig irrelevant ob du für dich die Anforderungen erfüllt siehst. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
No Offence 🙏


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (3. Dezember 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nicht zu verachten ist die Montbell Plasma wenn es um das Wärme/Gewichtsverhältnis geht:



7Denier Material, da hält ja ein Papiertaschentuch mehr aus? 🤔


----------



## scubasigi_73 (3. Dezember 2022)

soulslight schrieb:


> Ja, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man als Mann mit Barthaar die Jacken mit den glatten Stoffen nimmt. Die anderen sind nicht wirklich robust in Bezug auf Reibung.
> Gruß


Die Skinfit Sarotla ist vom Material her sehr robust und abriebfest! 
Ich denke auch die beschriebene Ortovox Zinal.

Von beiden Herstellern gibt es aber auch Isolationsjacken mit weichem, nicht so robusten Außenmaterial.


----------



## vitaminc (3. Dezember 2022)

soulslight schrieb:


> Spannend deine Fragen und deine Ausführungen im Zusammenhang mit der Frage des TE.
> Also, der TE möchte eine möglichst warme Jacke haben, aber keine Daune. Soweit erstmal. Zusätzlich gibt er an, dass ihm die meisten Kunstfaserjacken zu dünn gefüttert sind. Ok.
> Er bekommt von Usern hier Vorschläge für wärmere Jacken. Gut.
> Da wir in einer Zeit leben in der man sich Gedanken darüber machen kann weniger Kunststoffe zu verwenden, da die Jacke ja auch irgendwann aussortiert wird.
> ...



Ich habe nichts von Anforderungen geschrieben die zu erfüllen sind. Vielleicht hast Du es missverstanden, ich habe es mit den Anforderungen nur in Kontext stellen wollen, ab wann man sich für das eine oder andere entscheiden kann. Wenn Packmaß & Gewicht keine Rolle spielen, dann brauch man sich auch keine Montbell anschauen.

Und ja, der TE hat nach Primaloft gefragt, daher bin ich vergleichsweise etwas auf Coreloft eingegangen und habe es im Vergleich mit Daune gestellt, da das beides Jacken sind, die sich in meinem Bestand befinden. 

Auf meine Frage hin, was nun das Besondere an der Ortovox ist antwortest Du mit "Schafswolle" bzw. da es sich nicht um Kunstfaser handelt in Bezug auf den ökologischen Fussabdruck. Das habe ich verstanden und ist doch schön wenn es weitere Alternativen gibt. 

Der TE sucht einen Midlayer, daher denke ich, ist die Robustheit dessen auch völlig irrelevant. Die Ortovox mit Pertex Quantum mag Robust sein, ist dem TE aber nicht wichtig.

Und ob meine Frage jetzt spannend ist oder nicht, ich denke es ist durchaus wichtig zu verstehen, was jemand unter "Superwarm" versteht wenn jemand genau so etwas sucht. Ich drücke mich hierbei gerne lieber in ein paar Zahlen aus und stelle es in Vergleich. Wenn es weder Dich noch den TE interessiert, dann einfach ignorieren.

Ich zwinge hier niemanden weder Daune, Primaloft, Coreloft oder sonstwas zu kaufen, ich habe es auch nicht nötig, irgendein Produkt das ich selbst besitze oder welches ich als gut befinde, hier jemanden aufzuzwingen. Meinetwegen ist die Ortovox das Beste was es gibt, viel Spaß damit. Vielleicht tut es aber dann auch ein sehr dickes Winterfleece....


----------



## soulslight (3. Dezember 2022)

Hohoho, nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen. 
Der Ton in deinem ersten Post war etwas angriffslustig und ich habe darauf reagiert. Zudem hast du davon geschrieben, dass du mit dem Bike nicht Pause machst und auch keinen Van benutzt. Das sind alles Dinge die dem TE wichtig sind. Darauf bin ich mit meinem Vorschlag eingegangen. Du hast auch eine Alternative genannt gut. So haben wir beide dem TE damit weitergeholfen. Das ist doch gut.
Alles andere ist nicht wirklich wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## MattsWer (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenn du auf der Suche nach einer wirklich warmen Primaloft-Jacke bist, kann es schwierig sein, eine mit der angegebenen Füllmenge zu finden. Eine Möglichkeit, dies zu umgehen, ist, die Art der verwendeten Primaloft-Füllung zu recherchieren und herauszufinden, welche Arten am häufigsten mit Wärme in Verbindung gebracht werden. Auf vielen Websites und Blogs findest du Testberichte und Informationen zu den verschiedenen Typen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rapidrabbit (4. Dezember 2022)

*Alpkit OHiro*: https://eu.alpkit.com/products/0hiro-mens-primaloft-jacket

_Outer Fabric: 100% nylon 6,6 with a 5K/5K TPU membrane
Lining: 100% recycled polyester, 50 denier
Fill: PrimaLoft® Silver Hi-Loft Ultra (Body: 120gsm / Arms & Hood: 80gsm)_


----------



## xrated (4. Dezember 2022)

Wenn man sich nicht viel bewegt ist eine teure Jacke rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Kik hatte unter Identic früher super Jacken, hatte gestern eine wattierte Winterjacke mit Fleece an nur mit dünnem Baselayer beim wandern und mir war nicht zu kalt oder zu warm. Das bei 2-3 Grad.


----------



## leFafnir (4. Dezember 2022)

Nochmal kurz. Es geht explizit um nicht in Bewegung.

Vielen Dank an die Leute die passende Vorschläge gebracht haben.

Habe hier nach vielen Jahren, denke ich das Wissen, was ich will.
Es gab hier viele gutgemeinte Vorschläge, die aber an meinen Anforderungen total vorbeigehen.

Daunenjacken, besitze ich auch zwei, finde hier den Hype und die aufwändige Pflege aber nicht im Verhältnis. 
Bin viel mit dem Van unterwegs, Skitouren, Skifahren, Biken, Wandern etc.
Will hauptsächlich eine Jacke, mit der ich draußen beim Bierchen sitzen kann ohne zu frieren.
Mit den 60gr. Jacken habe ich da immer 5 Schichten an....
Merinoshirt, Langarmshirt, Fleece, Primaloft, Hoodie.

Will einfach nur eine Jacke, gerne übers T-Shirt in der ich nicht friere.
Bin halt anfällig. Ein Freund von mir sitzt mit dem T-Shirt im Auto und ich hab ne Daunenjacke drüber und friere, vor allem nach der Belastung.


----------



## xrated (4. Dezember 2022)

Sitzt denn die Kleidung eng oder locker so das alles durchpfeift?


----------



## vitaminc (5. Dezember 2022)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Will hauptsächlich eine Jacke, mit der ich draußen beim Bierchen sitzen kann ohne zu frieren.
> Mit den 60gr. Jacken habe ich da immer 5 Schichten an....
> Merinoshirt, Langarmshirt, Fleece, Primaloft, Hoodie.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich spricht das alles für Daune, aber ich bin da bei Dir, die Daune ist eine Diva.
Dein Ziel wäre vielleicht mit 3 Schichten erreichbar, also Merino-Shirt -> Fleece -> Primaloft/Coreloft.

Mit Fleece meine ich ein relativ dickes Fleece, z.B. Norrona Warmwool3.








						Norrøna warmwool3 Kapuzenjacke für Herren
					

Die klassische, vielseitige Midlayer aus Wollmischgewebe für Outdoor und Wanderungen ist aufgrund ihres eleganten Looks und bequemen Tragegefühls auch für den Alltag geeignet.




					www.norrona.com
				




Alternativ von Norrona geht auch die hier, die ich selbst sehr viel im Einsatz habe, und letzten Winter in Kombination mit leichter Coreloft getragen habe: Norrona Trollveggen Thermal Pro








						Norrøna trollveggen Thermal Pro Fleece Jacke für Herren
					

Norrøna trollveggen Thermal Pro Fleece Jacket für Herren. Unser flexibelstes Fleece mit dem höchsten Wärme-Gewichts-Verhältnis in unserer Kollektion. Schlüpfen Sie in dieses warme und bequeme Kletterfleece mit seinem stilvollen Retro-Design. Kostenloser Versand.




					www.norrona.com
				




Bei Arc'teryx gibt es wie schon erwähnt die Atom AR mit 120 g/m² Coreloft und Tyono 30 Denier-Shell mit DWR-Ausrüstung:








						Atom AR Hoody Herren
					

Die wärmste Option der Atom-Modelle kann sowohl solo als auch als Zwischenlage getragen werden. Atom-Modelle: Zwischenlagen mit Synthetik-Isolierung | AR: Allround.



					www.arcteryx.com
				




So eine Kombination würde mir bei Trockenheit und wenig Wind locker bis -15  Grad oder gar Tiefer reichen. Aber jeder Jeck ist da anders.

Die genannten Jacken stellen nur Beispiele dar, gibt es sicher von zahlreichen anderen Hersteller in ähnlicher Variante.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (7. Dezember 2022)

Habe seit Jahren eine Western Mountaineering Daunenjacke, keine Pflege, keine Probleme, Oberstoff ist auch einigermaßen Wetterfest, ohne komplett Wasserdicht zu sein. Ist sehr leicht, aber es geht sicher noch wärmer, weil keine Boxkammerkonstruktion. Packmaß und Wärmeleistung ist bei Daune halt deutlich besser, kann aber auch verstehen, dass man aus welchen Gründen auch immer lieber was anderes will.

Für Kunstfaser wurde schon viel geschrieben. Ich würde mal die Modelle von Rab in den Ring werfen, bspw. Generator Jacket: https://rab.equipment/eu-de/generator-alpine-jacket#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (7. Dezember 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Bei Arc'teryx gibt es wie schon erwähnt die Atom AR mit 120 g/m² Coreloft und Tyono 30 Denier-Shell mit DWR-Ausrüstung:


Die hab' ich auch. Fällt ohne Zwischenschicht in die Kategorie +5 bis +10 Grad bei leichter Bewegung.


----------



## Cyborg (7. Dezember 2022)

Du meinst wohl eine Atom *LT.  *In einer AR würde ich bei +10 Grad kochen.


----------



## stecko (7. Dezember 2022)

https://www.mountain-equipment.de/collections/herren-jacken/products/citadel-jacket

Stand bei mir lange auf der Liste, hatte aber dann meine „Traum“ Daunenjacke als Schnäppchen bekommen. 
Ich hab zwischenzeitlich beides, Daune für alles ohne extremes schwitzen (Tragekomfort usw am besten) und versch. Fleece als Midlayer. Sonst gern auch die Kufa Jacke. 
Wenns wirklich nass sein sollte aber alles in Verbindung mit ner Hardshell. 

Zum biken nutze ich aber weder Daune noch die Kufa, ist mir alles viel zu warm😅


----------



## Smithie (7. Dezember 2022)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eine Atom *LT. *In einer AR würde ich bei +10 Grad kochen.


Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich die *AR*. Mit nur einem T-Shirt oder Langarmshirt darunter.

Die *LT* hab' ich auch, das ist für mein Wärmeempfinden ein Frühjahrs/Herbstjäckchen, so für +12 bis +16 Grad bei leichter Bewegung (in der Stadt rumlaufen). Auch mit nur einem T-Shirt darunter.

Das Wärmeempfinden ist einfach *sehr* individuell.

Der TE meinte, er wäre besonders verfroren. Das bin ich auch, wenn ich mich nicht bewege.

Um den Beispiel von @vitaminc aufzugreifen:

Warmes langarm Baselayer+Polartec 200 Fleecejacke+*dicke Daunenjacke (alte Nuptse von North Face)*
= angenehm zum stundenlangen Vegetieren bei *leichten* *Minusgraden*.


----------



## Cyborg (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich friere eigentlich ganz schnell, dachte ich zumindest bis jetzt, aber eine AR würde ich in der Stadt eher bei -5 Grad anziehen und eine LT bei +5 Grad.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte tatsächlich die *AR*. Mit nur einem T-Shirt oder Langarmshirt darunter.
> 
> Die *LT* hab' ich auch, das ist für mein Wärmeempfinden ein Frühjahrs/Herbsjäckchen, so für +12 bis +16 Grad bei leichter Bewegung (in der Stadt rumlaufen). Auch mit nur einem T-Shirt darunter.
> 
> ...



Bei Arc'teryx gibt es diese hervorragende Seite zur Orientierung, aber ja, das Wärme/Kälteempfinden ist sehr unterschiedlich.



			https://outdoorcrunch.com/category/gear/jackets/
		


Atom AR: -8 Grad
Atom LT:  +6 Grad

Also ich habe die LT letzten Winter in unserem milden südwestlichen Baden-Württemberg viel getragen, meistens nur Shirt und dickes Fleece darunter.

Die AR habe ich nur als Beispiel empfohlen, weil der TE unbedingt etwas mit Kunstfaser (Primaloft) haben möchte.

Von Ortovox gibt es übrigens auch dieses nette Teil, habe ich selbst nicht, liest sich aber ganz gut:








						ORTOVOX FLEECE PLUS CLASSIC KNIT HOODY M | Hoodies | ORTOVOX
					

ORTOVOX Hoodies FLEECE PLUS CLASSIC KNIT HOODY M. Das FLEECE PLUS CLASSIC KNIT HOODY für Männer vereint moderne und traditionelle Materialien zu einem




					www.ortovox.com


----------



## Smithie (7. Dezember 2022)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Also ich habe die LT letzten Winter in unserem milden südwestlichen Baden-Württemberg viel getragen, meistens nur Shirt und dickes Fleece darunter.


Mit einem dicken Fleece darunter und mit Rumlaufen, ohne sich die Zehen an einer zügigen Bushaltestelle abzufrieren, ginge das bei mir vermutlich auch. Ich bevorzuge aber in der Stadt das Eine-Schicht-Prinzip und besitze deshalb mehrere Jacke für unterschiedliche Temperaturen .



vitaminc schrieb:


> Atom AR: -8 Grad
> Atom LT: +6 Grad


Das stimmt für mein Wärmeempfinden überhaupt nicht. Ohne eine zusätzliche Wärmeschicht, wohlgemerkt.

Damit man dem TE eine brauchbare Empfehlung machen könnte (ausser, eine *dicke* Daunenjacke ist zum Vegetieren das Beste   -- meine persönliche Erfahrung, die sich aus dem Gebrauch von etwa einem Dutzend Isolationsjacken (Daune und Kunstfaser 50:50) in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen speist), müsste man eine Jacke finden, die beide besitzen und dann den *gefühlten Komforttemperaturbereich *vergleichen.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Damit man dem TE eine brauchbare Empfehlung machen könnte (ausser, eine *dicke* Daunenjacke ist zum Vegetieren das Beste  -- meine persönliche Erfahrung, die sich aus dem Gebrauch von etwa einem Dutzend Isolationsjacken (Daune und Kunstfaser 50:50) in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen speist), müsste man eine Jacke finden, die beide besitzen und dann den *gefühlten Komforttemperaturbereich *vergleichen.



Naja, alles was wir hier schreiben sind nur Empfehlungen, wir kennen das Kälteempfinden des TE nicht.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er schnell friert, zumindest von dem was er geschrieben hat, also wird er eher dein Kälteempfinden haben als meines 

Da er die Daune kategorisch ausschließt, gehe ich auch nicht mehr darauf ein, auch wenn die Daune vermutlich die zielführende Art ist, sie über T-Shirt zu tragen ohne zu frieren.

Die Alternativen sind stark-gefüllte Kunstfaser Expeditionsjacken wie die o.g. Citadel von Mountain Equipment, vielleicht auch die Arc'teryx Nuclei SV:








						Switchback Travel | Arc’teryx Nuclei SV Parka Review
					

Arc’teryx’s warmest synthetic jacket is well equipped for alpine use with a thick and cozy build that fends off harsh winds impressively well




					www.switchbacktravel.com
				




Allerdings muss man hier betonen, dass die Jacken nicht für die Pause am Campfire gebaut sind, aber das stört natürlich nicht, wenn dadurch das Ziel erreicht wurde.

Ich persönlich würde weiterhin beim Layering bleiben. Mit einem dicken Fleece/Pullover und ne preislich normale Primaloft/Coreloft Jacke kommt man schon verdammt weit, und man kann an teils wärmeren Tagen einfach das eine oder andere austauschen oder weglassen.



Smithie schrieb:


> Mit einem dicken Fleece darunter und mit Rumlaufen, ohne sich die Zehen an einer zügigen Bushaltestelle abzufrieren, ginge das bei mir vermutlich auch. Ich bevorzuge aber in der Stadt das Eine-Schicht-Prinzip und besitze deshalb mehrere Jacke für unterschiedliche Temperaturen .



Ich war nur letzten Monat mit Atom LT und dickeren Fleece unterwegs, weil ich kein Bock hatte mir ne neue Winterjacke zu kaufen 

Diesen Winter bin ich mit Arc'teryx Thorium AR unterwegs. Die kann ich oft einfach nur über ein Shirt anziehen, und wenn es richtig fröstelt pack ich noch ein Fleece/Pullover dazwischen. Damit ich bin in unseren Breitengraden perfekt gerüstet. Wenn es regnet/schneit kann ich noch ne Hardshell drüberpacken. Natürlich ist das mit Layering auch manchmal etwas aufwendiger als einfach nur eine fette wetterfeste und zugleich sehr warme Jacke drüber zu schmeißen, aber so oft ist es hier bei uns auch nicht extrem kalt oder regnet.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Dezember 2022)

hier noch ne sehr warme und dicke Kunstfaser Jacke:








						Belay Parka Herren | Black Diamond Equipment®
					

Der Belay Parka ist ein Muss zum Sichern bei kalten Temperaturen, für ausgesetzte Biwaks und hochalpines, frostiges Terrain.




					www.blackdiamondequipment.com
				




[Insulation] ThermoLite® HL Eco-Made synthetic insulation (200gsm, 100% polyester)


----------

